# الدخان الابيض والاسود الخارج من عادم السيارة



## mr.engineero (15 يونيو 2013)

الدخان الابيض والدخان الاسود
الاخوة الاعزاء موضوعنا اليوم عن محرك السيارات البنزين
ماذا يعني دخان ابيض ومذا يعني دخان اسود يخرج من السيارة سيتم الشرح بالتفصيل
الدخان الابيض : 
الدخان الابيض اما ان يكون خارج من العادم (الشكمان , الكنداسة ) او يظهر من خلفيه السيارة بشكل كامل 
اللي خارج من خلفية السيارة يكون زيت يتهرب خارج اماكن الزيت بالسيارة وبالتالي يحترق نتيجة حرارة المحرك وهذابالعده لايظهر مباشرة بعد التشغيل 
او يكون علبة زيت موضوعة بجانب البطارية ومع السير تنكب على المحرك فيحترق بحرارة المحرك ويظهر الدخان الابيض من خلف السيارة.

اما بالنسبة للدخان الذي يخرج من العادم الكلام بالكامل الان عن الدخان الابيض :
خروج دخان من العادم اي ان عملية الاحتراق تحتوي غير خليط الوقود والهواء على زيت محرك 


انظر الصورة التالية بدون وضع اي اشارة :





الان انظر الصورة التالية :
وسنرى الاماكن الشائعة لدخول الزيت لغرفة الاحتراق :




الاماكن المؤشر عليها بالاحمر هي اماكن شائهة لدخول الزيت الى غرفة الاحتراق : الشرح


في المناطق الحمراء : وهي منطقة محكمة لحبس الضغط الانفجاري للوقود داخل غرفة الاحتراق ( البستم شانبر )
في الحالة الطبيعية : يستحيل وصول الزيت من الاسفل الا الاعلى .
السيارة بكامل قوتها والعادم يخرج قطرات الندى ... 
في حالة الخلل :
1- يكون قد حصل تأكل في اسطح غرفة الاحتراق الجانبية التبويش ) .
نلاحظ على السيارة :
- ضعف القدرة الكاملة للسيارة ( حيل ضعيف )
- خروج دخان ابيض من العادم ( من الكنداسة , الشكمان ) بشكل دائم
لان الزيت دخل في معادلة الاحتراق
اصلاح الخلل يكون بالتالي :
عمل مسح كامل لطبقة الاسطح الداخلية ( خراطة ) وتغير المكابس لقطر اكبر ليتناسب مع الخرط الجديد ( توضيب )


2 - تلف في حلقات المكبس ( البستم ) :
حلقات البستم :هي تشبة الاساور التي توضع حول اليد هنا هي 3 اساور توضع حول البستم لزيادة احكام الضغط 
نلاحظ على السيارة : 
- ضعف في القدرة لكن اقل من الخلل السابق 
- خروج دخان ابيض من العادم بشكل متقطع غير دائم 
اصلاح الخلل يكون بالتالي :
تغير شنابر ( الحلفات ) 
انتهى موضوع المناطق الحمراء


اما المناطق الزرقاء وهي منطقة الصمامات ( البلوف )
الصمامات موجوده برأس المحرك وهي التي تفتح وتغلق لدخول خليط الوقود والهواء واخراج ناتج الكربون من العادم كما واضح في الصورة 2 
هي تحتوي على مناطق لتجمع الزيت ماخلف جلود البلوف لتسهيل حركة الصمام ( البلف )
الحالة الطبيعية : لا يمكن للزيت الدخول الى غرفة الاحتراق .
حالة الخلل :
تلف في جلود الصمامات ( جلد البلوف )
نلاحظ خروج دخان ابيض من العادم في بداية تشغيل السيارة لدخول الزيت الى غرفة الاحتراق وارتفاع في درجة الحرارة ليس دائما 
قدرة السيارة غير متأثرة 
اصلاح الخلل يكون كالتالي :
تغير جلد البلوف بفك راس المحرك فقط .
ملاحظة : هناك مايسمى بالسوق زيت ستوب وهو امريكي الصنع هذا الزيت يقوم بزياده الكثافة لزيت المحرك فلا يظهر التبويش ويتوقف هو صنع لاغراض تشخيصية و لغرض وقف تسرب الزيت لداخل غرفة الاحتراق .
اغراضة : توقيف تسرب الزيت لداخل غرفة الاحتراق وسيوقف الدخان الابيض
التقليل من الصرفية الزائدة للوقود
ويوضع للكمبريسور الخاص بالتكييف 


طريقة استخدام زيت ستوب (عند تغير الزيت يوضع علبة زيت ستوب بدلاً عن علبة زيت محرك علبة واحده فقط)
صورة لعلبة الزيت الاصلية





من غشنا فليس منا اصبح استخدام هذا الزيت شائع قبل بيع السيارة للذي يريد التأكد من التبويش قبل الشراء يقوم بتغير الزيت عند اي بنشر وهنا تبان الحقائق .....
خروج الدخان الابيض من العادم انتهى ....


اما مشكلة الدخان الاسود فهي بالعادة وزنيات بمستوى الوقود ليس له علاقة بالزيت فالدخان الاسود هو كربون وعم موازنة صحيحة اما من جهاز البخاخ او من الكربريتور الخاصين بحقن الوقود 
ارجو ان يكون الشرح كامل وليس بالكامل الا الله عزوجل 
دعواتكم وسامحونا على التقصير لأي استفسار بأمكانكم وضعه كتعليق وسيتم الاجابة عنه ..... 

الموضوع كامل في المرفقات على صورة نص


----------



## hyssin (15 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​

​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (17 يونيو 2013)

*mr.engineero


أخي الكريم *

ارجو مراجعة المعلومة فيما يخص الوان الدخان الخارج من السياة واسبابه .


----------



## المهندس محمو ناصر (19 يوليو 2013)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات المهمة
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed_nesem (10 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عامر المدحتي (2 أبريل 2014)

الله يحفظكم مشكورين على هذة المعلومات


----------



## hossam sobhy shaba (13 أبريل 2014)

جاكم الله خيرا


----------

